# Brace Stakes



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

What are the rules and regs for brace stakes? I know they need to be the same breed but do they have to be related?

Jac and Blu walk well next to eachother in the lead so wondering if they can be entered together.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Dont have to be related just look similar!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I think they just have to look almost identical


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Ah ok thanks  They do look pretty similar just Blu's head stands out alot so need to hope Jack's head turns out as good as Blu's  There isn't many brace stakes here but would like to enter them when there is


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I do brace with the twins occasionally. They need to be the same colour and be of a similar type. They need to move together nicely thats were the twins let me down as they insist on trying to kill each other.

They also have to be registered as owned by the same person.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Freyja said:


> I do brace with the twins occasionally. They need to be the same colour and be of a similar type. They need to move together nicely thats were the twins let me down as they insist on trying to kill each other.
> 
> They also have to be registered as owned by the same person.


They walk nicely in the house but not sure about in the ring 

Blu is in my name but Jack is in mine and his breeders so would I not beable to enter them?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Yes you would still be able to do it. I used to do brace with the twins parents Tegan and Owen. Owen is owned by me and Tegan is owned by my OH my son and myself. No one has ever turned my entry down and as I understand it as long as your nam is on both dogs papers it is ok.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

City of Birmingham Champ Show used to do a best brace class in the import register, which we won a couple of years on the trot. The first time we did it with Baggio and Gabby, the judge asked Sarah to move them once again and try to get their tails on an even level (Baggio was carrying his a little higher than Gabby and on the move the bergie tail is supposed to fly like a flag). Sarah geed them up and Gabby lifted her tail a little higher and the judge gave us the 1st place.

So, the purpose of all this waffle was to say that maybe you need to remember things such as tail carriage!

(now why didn't I just say that in the first place   )


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Well the tails might be a problem then! Blu carries his too much over his back but Jack carries it the right way.


----------

